

Will the 'Restore the Fourth' Rallies Rock the Media (and You)? - tokenadult
http://adage.com/article/the-media-guy/restore-fourth-amendment-rallies-a-media-phenomenon/242966/

======
tokenadult
The latest EFF post links to another site's guide

[http://www.constitutioncampaign.org/blog/?p=13929](http://www.constitutioncampaign.org/blog/?p=13929)

on organizing effective public protests.

------
Torkild
I've blacked out my media site, in lieu of a physical protest:

[http://thelotteryparty.com/](http://thelotteryparty.com/)

